# Legend of the Seeker/ Sword of Truth Kindle Screensavers?



## michaelryannh (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello, 

I am a new Kindle 3 owner (also new to these boards), and I am most impressed with the custom screensavers on this board.

However, I could not find any Legend of the Seeker/ Sword of Truth screens.

Does anyone have any/know where I can find any?

Particularly interested in Kahlan/Bridget Regan and Cara from the TV series.

Anything related to the TV shows or books is in my interest, however.

Thanks to any help in finding these =]


----------



## michaelryannh (Sep 27, 2011)

I recently found a Image convertor that will let me easily make some of these files..

Figured I would place them here if anyone is interested.

If you like them, Let me know. I will try to put more up. 
If you have any others, please share them on this thread.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

*insert Monty Python real estate quote here*


----------



## michaelryannh (Sep 27, 2011)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> *insert Monty Python real estate quote here*


I'm sorry?

This confuses me..

Does this mean nobody has interest in these Screensavers? =/


----------



## michaelryannh (Sep 27, 2011)

Another one made.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

michaelryannh said:


> I'm sorry?
> 
> This confuses me..
> 
> Does this mean nobody has interest in these Screensavers? =/


No no!!
Just that those Kahlan pics reminded me of the Monty Python Holy Grail quote:
"She's got HUGE....tracts of land" ( in funny British accent)
It's a nerd thing


----------



## michaelryannh (Sep 27, 2011)

Aha.

Sorry, my friend, I have never watched Monty Python. (I KNOW. I NEED TO GET AROUND TO IT! xD)

But, my kindle recently broke for the second time. Was a bit frustrated, so did not go to exchange it right away.

Will start making some more of these when I install Jailbreak/SS hack again if you are interested.


----------



## Tokira (Feb 2, 2012)

I've made some screensavers for me and brother (mostly for brother, he's a real fan of SoT series). Thought somebody would like to use them as well


----------

